# Nikon unveils 24.1MP D5200 DSLR with optional WiFi



## Freelancer (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/11/06/nikon-announces-nikon-d5200

Key features
•DX-format, 24.1 megapixel CMOS image sensor with EXPEED 3 for exceptional quality
•Vari-angle LCD monitor: View life at a unique angle with a high resolution, 7.5cm (3.0-in), 921k dot vari-angle screen
•Compatible with Wireless Mobile Adaptor WU-1a to transmit images from the camera to Apple™ or Android™ smart device and remote shooting*1
•High ISO (100-6400) extendable to 25600: keeps the detail with low noise in low-light situations
•Razor-sharp 39-point AF system with nine cross-type sensors in the center. Offers fast and precise autofocus coverage across the frame
•2,016 pixel RGB metering sensor delivers highly accurate metering for exact exposures and provides precise data to the camera's Scene Recognition System ◦Scene Recognition System optimizes exposure, autofocus and white balance immediately before the shutter is released
◦Continuous shooting at 5fps: so you do not miss that fast-moving action shot
◦High dynamic range (HDR): Gives detailed shots of high-contrast scenes by combining two shots taken within a single shutter release

•Active D-Lighting: Retains details in highlights and shadows for well-balanced images, even if the subject is moving
•D-Movie: Full (1080p) HD movies with smooth (up to 60i/50i) recording and a built-in stereo microphone
•D-Movie AF modes: Live View autofocus works when shooting movie clips, keeping subjects in sharp focus
•In-built stereo-microphone for improved sound quality
•Updated new generation GUI Design ◦16 Scene modes: Automatically adjusts camera settings, including Picture Controls and Active D-Lighting, for optimal results.

•Effects mode – seven effects including Selective Colour and Miniature, which can be applied in pre-shoot, for more creative movies and stills ◦Compatible with WR-R10 Wireless Remote transceiver and WR-T10 Wireless Remote transmitter that let you control key camera functions from a distance

•GPS compatible: Records the exact location of the camera when a picture is taken by using the optional GP-1 unit
•NIKKOR lenses: take advantage of Nikon’s legendary NIKKOR lenses and make the most of the camera’s 24-megapixel resolution. Capture photos with vivid colour and striking contrast. Shoot movies with crisp detail or experiment with cinematic effectsAvailable in three colours: black, red and bronze
•Lightweight body (505g) with an intelligent design and superior ergonomics


----------



## akiskev (Nov 6, 2012)

D5200 > 650D
And I'm not talking about MP count...


----------



## nicku (Nov 6, 2012)

Like usual... another blow in the head for Canon.

39 AF points, 5 fps, 24MP ,fully articulated screen and many others over 650D... what can i say...


----------



## traveller (Nov 6, 2012)

That camera is a serious "Rebel-killer". Heck, it doesn't look bad compared to the 6D! 2013 needs to be a big year for Canon...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 6, 2012)

hell this looks so much better then the 650D on paper.

how do you talk new customers into canon gear these days?

better lenses? i think that will not cut the cheese as they cost a fortune.




> you mean with the 650D sensor for both the 70D and 7D MK2



you laugh... until it becomes reality.


----------



## krjc (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to stick with Canon :-[, but any friends who ask, I will say go look at what Nikon has, as their cameras are definitely better then Canon presently.


----------



## azizjhn (Nov 6, 2012)

Good to see Nikon going on rampage right now that better for us as a costumers, but anyway this camera will cost 1,150$ it is 350$ more than the Canon 650D and even more expensive than the 60D.

But since Nikon announce there cam thats mean Canon will follow it in a short time i hope they release 70D or 7D MK II

cheers ;D


----------



## Basti187 (Nov 6, 2012)

wow that will kill the rebel sales, sounds like a very nice dslr, especially for video with 1080/60


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 6, 2012)

azizjhn said:


> But since Nikon announce there cam thats mean Canon will follow it in a short time i hope they release 70D or 7D MK II



well and what if canon plays the usual game?

imagine the 70D and 7D MK II really get the "hybrid" 650D sensor.
plus a few gimmicks of course.

or the same sensor technology as the 650D but with 20-22 MP.

of course for 300$ more then the latest models.


----------



## azizjhn (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > But since Nikon announce there cam thats mean Canon will follow it in a short time i hope they release 70D or 7D MK II
> ...




It will be their fault i don't care if they lose money that will give them a hard lesson.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 6, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> * •Compatible with Wireless Mobile Adaptor WU-1a to transmit images from the camera to Apple™ or Android™ smart device and remote shooting*1
> •Razor-sharp 39-point AF system with nine cross-type sensors in the center. Offers fast and precise autofocus coverage across the frame
> •2,016 pixel RGB metering sensor delivers highly accurate metering for exact exposures and provides precise data to the camera's Scene Recognition System ◦Scene Recognition System optimizes exposure, autofocus and white balance immediately before the shutter is released
> ◦Continuous shooting at 5fps: so you do not miss that fast-moving action shot
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!!! 

Wake up Canon!!! 39 point AF? 1080/60i? 2016 pixel RGB? Is this going against 60D/7D????


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 6, 2012)

azizjhn said:


> It will be their fault i don't care if they lose money that will give them a hard lesson.



but we will have to wait longer for a worthwile upgrade.


----------



## zim (Nov 6, 2012)

azizjhn said:


> Good to see Nikon going on rampage right now that better for us as a costumers, but anyway this camera will cost 1,150$ it is 350$ more than the Canon 650D and even more expensive than the 60D.
> 
> But since Nikon announce there cam thats mean Canon will follow it in a short time i hope they release 70D or 7D MK II
> 
> cheers ;D




Interesting from UK pricing
£720 - $1150.7 less 20% UK tax £576 - $921

and that would be 'early adopter' price

Is the UK getting this camera cheaper?


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > But since Nikon announce there cam thats mean Canon will follow it in a short time i hope they release 70D or 7D MK II
> ...



They'll just put WIFI and GPS in-cam and EV -3 center point and recycle the hybrid 18mp sensor of 650D that is even beaten by the 18mp sensor of 600D.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon is acting quite a bit like Kodak lately.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon is acting quite a bit like Kodak lately.



Unable to innovate, don't want to innovate, stubborn, hard-headed, doesn't listen to customers/users?


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is acting quite a bit like Kodak lately.
> ...



So the new AF in the 5D3 is not listening to Canon 5D2 owners??

So IS becoming standard on even short-focal length primes as well as the new 24-70 standard zoom is not listening to customers??

Canon is listening to customers, they're just not listening to the vocal minority ???


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

It is perfectly normal for manufacturers to leap-frog each other in the tech stakes. Canon was way ahead of Nikon in the MP stakes for years, and Nikon was slightly ahead in the ISO stakes. Now Canon has leap-frogged the Nikon D4 and D800 in terms of ISO performance with the 1DX and the 5D3...meanwhile Nikon has the 24MP Sony Exmor sensor....
....competition is healthy, it is a good thing and Canon will up the game in 2013, and no they're not Kodak, they're not going to cling to old tech forever.


edit: MS are pricing the new Surface tablet @ same price as new iPad but with 32GB instead of 16GB and larger screen


----------



## hambergler (Nov 6, 2012)

DB said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Who asked for IS on short-focal length primes. If anything I'd say most people wanted internal zoom and IS on the 24-70. I still bought one anyway.

Honestly the DR thing nobody really wasn't even on most people's radar until the D800 came out so I can forgive them on that.

What I would be interested in is a new

14-24
updated zoom: 16-35 L II
updated primes 35, 50 (1.2L or 1.4) and 85 mm L lenses
make 5D/1D series bodies all have WiFi/GPS/ Radio Flash Trigger built in
stop crippling video output
prices that are not out of whack

In the Future a high MP high DR sensor.

The last thing that got me really excited was the 200-400 1.4TC lens which I would like to own someday.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

DB said:


> Canon is listening to customers, they're just not listening to the vocal minority ???



+1

The thing is, the people on the forum are not, generally speaking, Canon's major target audience.


----------



## NormanBates (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know who are their customers or what they care about. Looking at their sales numbers, they don't have a clue either.

Now, about the D5200:
* 720 GBP is exactly what the 60D is selling for at amazon.co.uk, so expect US price to be around $900
* 1080 video at 50 and 60 fps is interlaced, so please forget about those frame rates; from the spec list, this camera shoots 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30, 720p50, 720p60

("interlaced" is not video, it's just a tool for torturing my poor soul)


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2012)

I must sayin was impressed seriously with the 5d3, the only thing I didn't like because the 5d2 was better was IQ.. people needed to really try to say the 5d3 had better IQ! But it has marginal better color, and less sharp, same res, same noise under 1600 and less DR. I'mpI'm pretty sure everybody expected and iq upgrade like the one from 5dc to 5d2... 

The got ONE camera right since way back, the 1dx. They need to make better lower priced cameras to compete at all the next five years. They may keep a lot of customers but won't get any new ones...


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

hambergler said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



Who asked? Easy question. Answer: videographers - you know those guys who purchased the 5D2 and made it a global HD video phenomenon (+ millions of buyers who purchase Rebels to shoot 1080p HD video).

Canon have to cater for the masses not the vocal minority on CR.

Price you say are out of whack...well for the last half a dozen years the DSLR/Lens market has doubled (literally) so it was a 'volume' market, but now retail sales are suffering globally for non-essential items, so Canon has to react by protecting 'margins' and if necessary sell fewer goods albeit at a lightly higher price...OR be like Nikon and go for market share and see sales up but profits down (check their last quarter results).


----------



## leolol (Nov 6, 2012)

> Who asked for IS on short-focal length primes. If anything I'd say most people wanted internal zoom and IS on the 24-70. I still bought one anyway.
> 
> Honestly the DR thing nobody really wasn't even on most people's radar until the D800 came out so I can forgive them on that.
> 
> ...



wow. 50 1.2 is'nt old and works great, 16-35 II is already out and is also a great lens, 35 1.4L is also a good lens, 85 1.2 II is great. Wifi/GPS in a pro body? everybody complains about them in the 6D, but yeah i think that would be nice. I'd say canon is still top with the video quality.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> ("interlaced" is not video, it's just a tool for torturing my poor soul)



I thought it was something to do with shoes, actually.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 6, 2012)

When the 18nm whatnot process comes out, Canon will blast Nikon out of the water... again...


----------



## callaesthetics (Nov 6, 2012)

i still think the 650d has the better af. All cross type spread throughout.


----------



## hambergler (Nov 6, 2012)

leolol said:


> > Who asked for IS on short-focal length primes. If anything I'd say most people wanted internal zoom and IS on the 24-70. I still bought one anyway.
> >
> > Honestly the DR thing nobody really wasn't even on most people's radar until the D800 came out so I can forgive them on that.
> >
> ...





50 1.2 is not that sharp wide open and focus is somewhat spotty I have not tried since I got my 5D III though

85 1.2 slow to focus last updated 2003

16-35II and 35 1.4 is a good lenses I agree but can definitely be improved with better corner sharpness/ sharpness wide open and I would love to have seen them updated before adding a 24-70 F4 IS for 1499.


----------



## leolol (Nov 6, 2012)

> 50 1.2 is not that sharp wide open and focus is somewhat spotty I have not tried since I got my 5D III though
> 
> 85 1.2 slow to focus last updated 2003
> 
> 16-35II and 35 1.4 is a good lenses I agree but can definitely be improved with better corner sharpness/ sharpness wide open and I would love to have seen them updated before adding a 24-70 F4 IS for 1499.



50 1.2 isnt here to be top sharp at 1.2. its here to have 1.2  85 is slow because of the amount of glass it needs for focusing (they have some kind of af with bearings etc). 16-35 II is really good for a wide angle lens that is able to use filters and 35 1.4.. yeah could but i see more use for a really close focusing 24-70.


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

Also look at the developments in low-light photography - both the D5200 and 650D have ISO expandable to 25,600 (remember a few years back when the max ISO on a 1D was 3200) - this puts additional pressure on AF, particularly spot-AF in poor lighting conditions (read the 1DIV review on this site).

So Canon obviously does have some 'method in their madness', which is why I think the new 6D will surprise some people


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is listening to customers, they're just not listening to the vocal minority ???
> ...



Why do I feel they should be?


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > ("interlaced" is not video, it's just a tool for torturing my poor soul)
> ...



Hahahahaha!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 6, 2012)

One more nail in the coffin....


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 6, 2012)

callaesthetics said:


> i still think the 650d has the better af. All cross type spread throughout.



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## akiskev (Nov 6, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> One more nail in the coffin....


We're all waiting a zombie apocalypse


----------



## sdsr (Nov 6, 2012)

One notable flaw these Nikon D3xxx and 5xxx bodies have - I assume this one does too - is that the cameras lack focus motors; so a fair number of Nikon lenses are manual-focus only on these cameras. If I were interested in a Nikon crop-sensor DSLR (I'm not, really; having been seduced by FF it's hard to go back) that would rule them out - though I dare say most people don't care. It will be interesting to see what they come up with for a successor to the D7000, which doesn't have that flaw.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

Basti187 said:


> wow that will kill the rebel sales, sounds like a very nice dslr, especially for video with 1080/60


People have been making comments like this for many years now. The vast majority of Rebel buyers walk into Best Buy or other big box store and go for the cheapest camera that looks professional. 95% of them have no clue as to what the specifications mean. 
Canon has been pulling away from Nikon in DSLR sales.
Its kinda like the Sony Betamax versus VHS. Salesmanship and lower price trumps technical capability every time. 
Canon will drop another new model with a couple of minor new features next Spring, and people will rush to buy it because its the latest model.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 6, 2012)

Nikon coming up with a better specced product and a great price is always a good thing for Canon users (in about 6-12 months  )


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 6, 2012)

sdsr said:


> One notable flaw these Nikon D3xxx and 5xxx bodies have - I assume this one does too - is that the cameras lack focus motors; so a fair number of Nikon lenses are manual-focus only on these cameras. If I were interested in a Nikon crop-sensor DSLR (I'm not, really; having been seduced by FF it's hard to go back) that would rule them out - though I dare say most people don't care. It will be interesting to see what they come up with for a successor to the D7000, which doesn't have that flaw.



That's becoming less and less relevant these days. Just about every major focal length is covered by an AF-S lens that doesn't require an in-body motor, and the customer in the market for one of these cameras wouldn't consider old lenses that are no longer widely available anyway. The only gaping hole I see in the current lens lineup is a cheap full-frame 35mm; the fantastic 35/1.8G crop lens makes me jealous whenever I use my girlfriend's D5100.


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 6, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I must sayin was impressed seriously with the 5d3, the only thing I didn't like because the 5d2 was better was IQ.. people needed to really try to say the 5d3 had better IQ! But it has marginal better color, and less sharp, same res, same noise under 1600 and less DR. I'mpI'm pretty sure everybody expected and iq upgrade like the one from 5dc to 5d2...



Granted that the improvement in IQ of the 5D2 over the 5DC was greater than between the 5D3 and 5D2, it still wasn't that dramatic. According the DxO, the 5D2 has 0.8 extra stop of DR, and 0.8 additional bits of color depth. Even DxO states that "differences below 1 bit are barely noticeable." That said, there was a huge jump in resolution between the 5DC and MK2, but not many people were saying they needed more resolution out of the MK3.

Sensors aside, IMHO the improvement in the overall camera is much greater between the 5D3 and 5D2 than it is between the 5D2 and 5DC. Compared to the 5DC, the 5D2 was basically a slightly improved sensor in the same POS body with the same POS ergonomics, POS build quality, and POS AF system. Yeah, I wouldn't mind an extra stop or two of DR, but the 5D3 is such a huge improvement - as on overall package - over the 5D2 that I'm a happy camper. Its world-class AF system and very respectable burst rate combined with its low-light performance make it so much easier for me to make money with it ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nikon coming up with a better specced product and a great price is always a good thing for Canon users (in about 6-12 months  )


Or years! I am willing to wait. Willing to be a vulture. So what do you wanna do?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 6, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> The only gaping hole I see in the current lens lineup is a cheap full-frame 35mm; the fantastic 35/1.8G crop lens makes me jealous whenever I use my girlfriend's D5100.



+1.


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > ("interlaced" is not video, it's just a tool for torturing my poor soul)
> ...



Having a good day aren't you?


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Basti187 said:
> 
> 
> > wow that will kill the rebel sales, sounds like a very nice dslr, especially for video with 1080/60
> ...



That's because Canon was doing right and has bigger brand name. However, I can tell you it's changing. 50 people in my office and about 10 DSLR camera users. 2 were Nikon users and 8 were Canon users in the past few years. This year one switched to Nikon and another one is going to get D600 soon. I know losing two users for Canon is not a big thing. However, for me that's 25% market share losing for Canon and 100% market share gaining for Nikon.
I have to point out one important thing. The one switched to Nikon and the one is going to switch Nikon have no any EF mount lens. That's why they can switch to Nikon easily. Canon must be happy for that many people have EF lenses that makes them stay with Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> ...I can tell you it's changing. 50 people in my office and about 10 DSLR camera users. 2 were Nikon users and 8 were Canon users in the past few years. This year one switched to Nikon and another one is going to get D600 soon. I know losing two users for Canon is not a big thing.



Two people in my office just bought 5DIII's. Since only one person in your office has actually switched, Canon is up by a net of one user and a few more yen as well. These small sample sizes are _so_ informative…. :


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is listening to customers, they're just not listening to the vocal minority ???
> ...



I agree that this forum is not a representation of Canon's whole customer base - well, maybe the enthusiast "L only" side.

But what silent majority is supposed to be Canon's target audience that wants to pay more to get less? Even newbies to dlsr won't say "what? built-in gps? I'll take two!" when the Nikon body next to it has more mp and a lower price tag.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> But what silent majority is supposed to be Canon's target audience that wants to pay more to get less? Even newbies to dlsr won't say "what? built-in gps? I'll take two!" when the Nikon body next to it has more mp and a lower price tag.



For many years, it has been argued that people who buy Macs, and more recently, iPhones, are paying more to get less. So maybe it's the same silent majority that has made Apple the largest company in the world...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > But what silent majority is supposed to be Canon's target audience that wants to pay more to get less? Even newbies to dlsr won't say "what? built-in gps? I'll take two!" when the Nikon body next to it has more mp and a lower price tag.
> ...


Apple managed to cultivate a "cool" factor that Canon will never have.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Mac's do not have the majority market share because of their price tag.

Mobile devices are another story though...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> ...a "cool" factor that Canon will never have.



I disagree. Canon paints many of their lenses white specifically so they are "cool"...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> For many years, it has been argued that people who buy Macs, and more recently, iPhones, are paying more to get less. So maybe it's the same silent majority that has made Apple the largest company in the world...



"Two mouse buttons confuse me" Mac-users aside, iPhones offer not less, but more for more money: fast hardware, more apps, a fine-tuned integrated and *working* ecosystem, better usability, better os upgrades (unlike Android). And unlike Canon Apple makes their customers go ecstatic with each and every product, while Canon just manages to make most people I know shake their heads in disbelief.

But the main difference is: Apple is way more innovative while Canon is the most conservative company I can imagine, the current Canon execs would get fired @Apple in no time. The only strategy I can see from Canon atm is to make people believe "it's expensive, it has to be stellar".


----------



## LSV (Nov 6, 2012)

But, Canon has just announced new cool caps!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> The only strategy I can see from Canon atm is to make people believe "it's expensive, it has to be stellar".



Maybe. I'm going to reserve judgement. The fact that Canon brought out the 40mm f/2.8 'pancake' lens at $199, then slapped a rebate on it to knock 25% off the already low price, suggests they know how to make and sell a cheap lens that delivers good IQ, if they want to aim for that market segment.

I'm sure Canon Marketing has done their homework. Remember that the main determinants of price are cost the market will bear and expected sales volume. Whoever the 24-70/4L IS is targeted toward (and honestly, I'm not really sure who that is  ), it's possible Canon does not expect to move a huge volume of them (unlike, say, the 24-105/4L IS or 17-40/4L), and has priced it higher to compensate. Revenue generated is a more important metric than units sold.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> it's possible Canon does not expect to move a huge volume of them (unlike, say, the 24-105/4L IS or 17-40/4L), and has priced it higher to compensate.



Possible, it's a pity we don't know the manufacturing cost curve in comparison to units produced. It is obvious lenses like a 600L will be expensive because of low volume, but I'd expect the costs for (kit?) lenses like the 24-70/4 to drop drastically even if they don't reach the #1 sales position.

And Canon is known to try to get away with as much as they can grab I'm afraid to say looking at the 5d3 price - I don't believe the manufacturing cost of the 1dx af system and a modified (silent) shutter explains the initial $3500 price tag.


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > ...I can tell you it's changing. 50 people in my office and about 10 DSLR camera users. 2 were Nikon users and 8 were Canon users in the past few years. This year one switched to Nikon and another one is going to get D600 soon. I know losing two users for Canon is not a big thing.
> ...



Are the two people are original Canon users? If so, no surprise here. Three of seven current Canon DSLR users has 5D3 in my office. That's just routing upgrade for our gears. I believe many D700 users have also upgraded to D800 in the past months. My point is I see people switching to Nikon from Canon. However, I don't see anyone switch to Canon from Nikon recently.
I have to agree with you that I can only see small sample size here. However, that's what I have seen in the past few months.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > cliffwang said:
> ...



Not tht it matters in the slightest, but one was a Nikon dSLR shooter, the other had an Olympus dSLR.


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> "Two mouse buttons confuse me" Mac-users aside, iPhones offer not less, but more for more money: fast hardware, more apps, a fine-tuned integrated and *working* ecosystem, better usability, better os upgrades (unlike Android). And unlike Canon Apple makes their customers go ecstatic with each and every product, while Canon just manages to make most people I know shake their heads in disbelief.
> 
> But the main difference is: Apple is way more innovative while Canon is the most conservative company I can imagine, the current Canon execs would get fired @Apple in no time. The only strategy I can see from Canon atm is to make people believe "it's expensive, it has to be stellar".



Well said. Many people around me use iPhone because of the innovation of Apple. If Canon wants to have higher price tags like Apple, Canon needs to show us its innovation.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > ...a "cool" factor that Canon will never have.
> ...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is listening to customers, they're just not listening to the vocal minority ???
> ...



+1


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 6, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> That's because Canon was doing right and has bigger brand name. However, I can tell you it's changing. 50 people in my office and about 10 DSLR camera users. 2 were Nikon users and 8 were Canon users in the past few years. This year one switched to Nikon and another one is going to get D600 soon. I know losing two users for Canon is not a big thing. However, for me that's 25% market share losing for Canon and 100% market share gaining for Nikon.



Of the dozens of pro photogs I know in my field that shoot Canon, despite Nikon's recent progress, they're still shooting Canon. Of these dozens of pro photogs, 1/2 of them switched from Nikon to Canon in the early '00s, and guess what, they're still shooting Canon. 

Canon is by no means invincible, but regardless of how much their specs of their current bodies might upset the online gearhead crowd, Canon still knows how to sell cameras. Nevertheless, I welcome the competition and hope that Nikon continues to keep Canon on its toes.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 6, 2012)

but back to the topic...

Nik's just put a lot of nice features and performance upgrades into the D5200
can't wait to see how well it performs
Looks like it could be a Rebels vs Ninjas (?) battle and the ninjas just got new laser rifles.

this consumer class of camera is a large volume low margin thing, production cost has to be low
considering I just bought a new D5100 body yesterday for $430 (Yes I knew the 5200 would out this week) the supply chain can't be losing money on it

putting this much into the consumer end I'd hope the next levels up will get more than just build quality improvements


----------



## Aglet (Nov 6, 2012)

*New Nikon D5200 specs link direct from Nikon site*

Detailed set of pages describing the new cameras features and specs

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d5200/

This is gonna be a pretty impressive bit of kit and serious competition for the Rebel line.

Hopefully it won't have a tilted image relative to the viewfinder like many of the D5100s I tested!
Despite which I just got a 3rd d5100 cuz they're just so low cost right now.

appended
this is not a rumor!


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 7, 2012)

Even D5100 is already better than 650D. Only thing I want with 650D is the interface and buttons. I applaud Canon's marketing for keeping Canon in the game even with inferior sensor.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 7, 2012)

accordin' to:

www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/digital-slrs-hybrids/nikon-d5200-1110231/review

the sensor in the 5200 is not the same as the one in the 3200
and here's the interesting part

"The D5200 uses a new 24.1-million effective pixel sensor that has not been seen elsewhere and according to Nikon we can expect the new device to have a more extensive dynamic range."

really?!?... Su-wheet! 
cuz the d5100 DR is pretty awesome at low ISO, the d3200's less than a stop behind it, despite the tiny pixels.

So if they've managed to bump the DR back up a little, comparable to at least the D5100 again on a per-pixel basis, that's gonna be a wicked little imaging tool!

My Rebels already sit in a drawer while I take my D5100s all over the place.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Salesmanship and lower price trumps technical capability every time.



+10 e.g. Mp3 vs. vinyl.


----------



## aznable (Nov 12, 2012)

Aglet said:


> My Rebels already sit in a drawer while I take my D5100s all over the place.



are you a collector of entry level cameras?


----------



## etg9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Salesmanship and lower price trumps technical capability every time.
> ...



No, MP3 destroyed CD's and CD's took out tapes, tapes took out vinyl. The audio quality on tapes was poor but had a much easier time going places, since people don't sit in their house listening to music and would like to take it with them tape won. CD brought back a lot of sound quality from tape and kept most of the durability (could be scratched but wouldn't be eaten by the player). CD got taken out by MP3 because of an ease of purchasing and better handling (no skipping, no scratching). Being able to sit at home and buy from iTunes or run with your music was another step in the right direction while only giving up nominal sound quality. 

Most people can't tell the diiference between a 256kbps mp3 and a CD, 98% of people can't tell the difference between 320kbps mp3 and a CD, no one can tell the difference between FLAC and CD. 

Vinyl is the biggest offender of the bunch and even though it's the hotness in audiophile land these days it's mostly for nostalgia. 

Mp3's took out vinyl not because of salesmanship or price (vinyl is cheaper a lot of times than an itunes album if you look around) but because it's a better format for the majority of people as it does what they want it to do. 

//audiophile
//I'm sorry, I can't help it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 13, 2012)

+1

Unless he wants to say it's salesmanship that still makes some people purchase old vinyls


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 25, 2012)

etg9 said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I can most DEFINITELY tell the difference between all of those things. My favorite recordings I own are FLAC rips of vinyl records, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, and many others.


----------



## rpt (Nov 25, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> My favorite recordings I own are FLAC rips of vinyl records, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, and many others.


Oh yes! Rip vilyl! I have ripped lots! Abba, Bay City Rollers, The Beatles, The Bee Gees, Blondie, Boney M, Buddy Holly and many others. 100+ albums in all.

Oops, sorry this is a photography forum. I'll shut up. Besides I don't much care for the Nikon hammer. Quite happy with the Canon one even though it may not have the best sensor and is 2 MP lighter...


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 25, 2012)

etg9 said:


> Most people can't tell the diiference between a 256kbps mp3 and a CD, 98% of people can't tell the difference between 320kbps mp3 and a CD, no one can tell the difference between FLAC and CD.



I definitely notice a difference in sound quality when hooking my iPod to my stereo and playing lossless formats compared to my CD's. I'm guessing it's the DAC's and the cable. 

I try to choose a CD every time when at home. For road trips, I bring my iTouch and about 30 compact discs.



http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Aglet (Nov 25, 2012)

aznable said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > My Rebels already sit in a drawer while I take my D5100s all over the place.
> ...



Inadvertently, yes. 

They do an excellent job for low ISO IQ in decent light, nearly as well as their pro-level contemporaries.
They cost a pittance second-hand and are easily resold with minimal, if any, loss of value if you don't keep them too long.
Entry level DSLRs are great cost/performance value, especially used ones! I used plenty of them from Canon's Rebel line; the 350D, 400D, ending with the 450D. Newer models had too much Canon characteristic red banding noise then the prices started going up too fast so switched to the Nikon D5100. D5100 lacks a few minor features even older Rebel series had but the IQ/cost is terrific. Worth it to me to keep some of both lines in inventory when I need a small light body to travel with and I know the work will be within their limitations.

I have good glass for both mounts, gives me plenty of options, depending on what I'm shooting.
I keep a few 450Ds and D5100s around, generally mounted to lenses I don't often use.
I reserve my big guns for more critical work, where their higher-end features are needed or warranted and their better raw files support more intensive PP work.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 9, 2013)

Mikael Risedal said:


> *Nikon has now another partner besides Sony, Aptina Renesas and it's Toshiba. The sensor in the camera is a Toshiba manufactured sensor.*



I was just about to post that. 
Toshiba's been out of the limelight in electronics for a while. I hope Nikon was not exaggerating when one of their people said the d5200's sensor will not only be different from the d3200 but will also be measurably _better_.
Toshiba has the fab and tech to produce pretty much anything from heavy power devices to the best sensors so hopefully this is another source of top quality silicon fabrication for Nikon to tap into with their patents & licensing.

Which now leaves us wondering, what sensor and what will be the performance of it when it comes to Nikon's pro-level crop bodies; D400? D7200?.. They _should_ better the consumer bodies by a little bit.
And is Nikon waiting for Canon to announce 7D Mark II or 70D before they release these new crop bodies?
Waiting game for all of us now.

Meanwhile, if anyone's looking, Pentax is selling off their Q and K-01 stock in north america and likely around the planet at really low prices. I just ordered a K-01 with 40mm kit lens for a pittance. Looked forward to finding out what it's good for; video perhaps.


----------

